# Xorg is my true broblem



## Anarchist (Nov 11, 2019)

Hey guys!
i'm having a problem with xorg, i have no experience with freebsd
I can not start graphical interface, already tried mate xfce and gnome!
my machine is an ac aspire es1-533 4gb ram 500gb hd 1.10GHz quad core
xorg log errors are these



```
Open /dev/dri/card0: no such file or directory
Screen 0 deleted because of no matching config section
Fatal Server error
Cannot run in framebuffer mode. Please specify busIDs for ali framebuffer devices
```


----------



## SirDice (Nov 12, 2019)

Anarchist said:


> I can not start graphical interface, already tried mate xfce and gnome!


It's no use trying to build a house if there's no foundation yet. Configure Xorg first, make sure it works, then move onto installing alternative window or desktop managers.

5.4. Xorg Configuration
If you have Intel or AMD graphics you will want to read this too: https://wiki.freebsd.org/Graphics


----------

